# p. j. ritter co.



## Trying not to break it (May 30, 2005)

hi everyone,  i have found a lot of p. j. ritter bottles dating from the 20.s (OWENS MARK)  to the 50's (owens illinois). they are all same size and design. made in phil. pa.  today i found one that has a diff. shape and made in bridgeton, n.j.  the straited sided one i found a lot of.  any ideal as to what was  in it would be appreciated.  thanks  rhona


----------



## whiskeyman (May 31, 2005)

They look like some type of sauce bottle to me...


----------



## madman (Jun 1, 2005)

hey rhona ive found lots like the one on the left!! but never with that clousure! that seems to solve the mystery the top looks like a sauce bottle to me.    good luck mike


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 2, 2005)

hi whiskeyman and madman, thanks for the reply. after you mention the closure i look at  my older bottle from the 20's. it dosn't have the extra ring on the top. still has part of the cork in it. thanks again,  rhona


----------

